# Autovan, Wimborne, Dorset



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone got exterience of this co.

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ExPerience even?? :lol: (sorry Ian)

What is it you need doing?

Linda


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Friends of mine have used them for a warranty bodywork repair on their Autotrail chieftian. I have heard good comments from others also. I live about a mile from them and they always seem busy.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We live near Southampton. Bought our van In Lincolnshire. They came out & did a warranty job for us. Came out. Sussed out the problem then came back when the ordered part was in. Very helpful.


Motorhomer


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

I had a caravan done with them that had its side bashed in , that was some 10years since though , they did a brilliant job, if thats anything to go by.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

We have had loads of stuff done from them. In fact I keep meaning to ring them coz I need to order some stuff for my Autohomes Highwayman. 

Seems they originally bought a lot of stock when Autohomes went bust. Don't no about Autotrail - sounds like the same outfit


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda

Ah the "spellin" error. Still in a bit of shock at the suddeness of the house sale - had a v.large brandy before I sat down to post.

US elecs to European. 2 x 80w solar panels. 2 new 130ah batteries to be connected. Prob a new charger. Inverter or transformer?

Ian

Ps. Still no luck with the door keys. I am asked for the lock no. but can't see it.


----------

